# Portfolio/thoughts



## paigew

I would love to hear some overall critique on my portfolio. I have been preparing it for several weeks to submit it for a "portfolio review", where I will be scored on several different categories. I still need to cut one image! 

portfolio


----------



## jowensphoto

I'd cut one of the photos of your daughter with the deer - they are practically the same. I love your editing (I know I've said it before but just to remind you lol).


----------



## Designer

Hmmm...

Is there some reason why your portfolio contains so many images?

I see many excellent photographs, but several that could be cut.  I don't mean to imply that those are not "keepers", but I think a portfolio should be short and sweet.


----------



## TamiAz

paigew said:


> I would love to hear some overall critique on my portfolio. I have been preparing it for several weeks to submit it for a "portfolio review", where I will be scored on several different categories. I still need to cut one image!
> 
> PRO-portfolio app - a set on Flickr



I was wondering if you were going to be applying anytime soon.. Your work is beautiful. I really like the birth photos!! :heart:  Are you in a pro prep group? Did you feel that helped significantly?


----------



## paigew

Designer said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Is there some reason why your portfolio contains so many images?
> 
> I see many excellent photographs, but several that could be cut.  I don't mean to imply that those are not "keepers", but I think a portfolio should be short and sweet.



the requirement is 150


----------



## paigew

TamiAz said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to hear some overall critique on my portfolio. I have been preparing it for several weeks to submit it for a "portfolio review", where I will be scored on several different categories. I still need to cut one image!
> 
> PRO-portfolio app - a set on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you were going to be applying anytime soon.. Your work is beautiful. I really like the birth photos!! :heart:  Are you in a pro prep group? Did you feel that helped significantly?
Click to expand...


Thank you :heart:   Yes I am in a prep group...SO much help!!


----------



## jowensphoto

What's a prep group? *intrigued*


----------



## paigew

jowensphoto said:


> What's a prep group? *intrigued*


Well Jessica, This is for the CMPRO application. So often mini groups will form "prep groups" to help you decide what work to include, the order of the set...etc.


----------



## tirediron

What is this a portfolio for?  150 images is HUGE for a portfolio, and there seem to a wide variety of subjects, treatments and styles in the group.


----------



## paigew

tirediron said:


> What is this a portfolio for?  150 images is HUGE for a portfolio, and there seem to a wide variety of subjects, treatments and styles in the group.


The requirement is 150 images.


----------



## jowensphoto

Ahhh I see now. I haven't been on that site in a few... years? lol


----------



## tirediron

paigew said:


> The requirement is 150 images.


I got that...   But to whom are you submitting this portfolio?  I assume it's not PPA...


----------



## paigew

tirediron said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The requirement is 150 images.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that...   But to whom are you submitting this portfolio?  I assume it's not PPA...
Click to expand...



Oh sorry :blushing: This is to be a recolonized PRO member of clickinmoms

Here is what I am scored on (4 points possible in each category. 32 min to be accepted)


_The Exposure Triangle_
_Color and White Balance _
_Use of Light_
_Composition and Posing_
_Processing Cohesion and Polish _
_Technical (focus, DOF, etc)_
_Creativity, Expression and Intention_


----------



## BrickHouse

Beautiful!! Really wonderful photos!


----------



## tirediron

Okay..  brutally honest critique:  I went through all three pages and out of all of those images these:  "Day83/365", "6W2A1469-EDIT", 6W2A6223-EDIT", 6W2A0140", and "Day29/365" are the only ones that IMO are truly worthy of being juried.  There's lots of nice-enough pictures in the collection, but the overall look and feel to me is that you went through your whole body of work and started pulling out images that either (1) you liked because of a personal connection, or (2) you thought were 'good enough'.  There are many images, which, while I'm sure they record meaningful personal moments, are not what I would think of as 'professional' images; lots of minor compositional errors, a number of your monochromes are very mid-tone rich, and there are a number that IMO have serious exposure issues.  

Generally speaking, an application type portfolio is something that you put together by shooting specifically for it, NOT something you assemble by going through your image bank and going "That will do".  That said, from what I can see on their website, the bar doesn't appear to be set very high, but from what I recall of your posting, many of the images in this collection are not of the standard I know you are capable of.


----------



## paigew

tirediron said:


> Okay..  brutally honest critique:  I went through all three pages and out of all of those images these:  "Day83/365", "6W2A1469-EDIT", 6W2A6223-EDIT", 6W2A0140", and "Day29/365" are the only ones that IMO are truly worthy of being juried.  There's lots of nice-enough pictures in the collection, but the overall look and feel to me is that you went through your whole body of work and started pulling out images that either (1) you liked because of a personal connection, or (2) you thought were 'good enough'.  There are many images, which, while I'm sure they record meaningful personal moments, are not what I would think of as 'professional' images; lots of minor compositional errors, a number of your monochromes are very mid-tone rich, and there are a number that IMO have serious exposure issues.
> 
> Generally speaking, an application type portfolio is something that you put together by shooting specifically for it, NOT something you assemble by going through your image bank and going "That will do".  That said, from what I can see on their website, the bar doesn't appear to be set very high, but from what I recall of your posting, many of the images in this collection are not of the standard I know you are capable of.



John, thank you so much for your time going through all 150 photos. I appreciate your feedback   . I have been shooting for this portfolio for the past several months. Almost all these were taken within the past 3-4 months. That said, these are some of my favorite images, yes. Which is what I want to submit, work that speaks to me as an artist.

Again thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I will check it out at home.  Dont want to go trough 150 photos at work .


----------



## tirediron

Best of luck!


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks for sharing.  Interesting portfolio and good luck with your submission.  JMO - the puddle picture, while interesting, doesn't fit with the theme of the rest of your work shown here.  If I had to cut one pic, that would be it.


----------



## pixmedic

150 images is a lot for them to go through and rate.  
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## paigew

pixmedic said:


> 150 images is a lot for them to go through and rate.
> Let us know how it goes!


oh yes, I would never expect anyone to critique each photo.  Just the body of work as a whole, cohesive, set.


----------



## pixmedic

I noticed it said clickin "MOMS"...

What if your a woman, but not a mom? Do they require you to get pregnant before they will accept you? Or do they make you wait until you have actually given birth?


----------



## Gavjenks

Agreed with some other posters that this is way too huge. Kind of like a resume that lists what you had for lunch on September 5th, 1987, and volunteering at a retirement home for a weekend 7 years ago, etc.

A portfolio you construct for a specific purpose, and pick out maybe a dozen photos at most that consistently and maximally speak to that purpose. Models often even only do 4 photos on a single sheet of paper.


----------



## paigew

pixmedic said:


> I noticed it said clickin "MOMS"...
> 
> What if your a woman, but not a mom? Do they require you to get pregnant before they will accept you? Or do they make you wait until you have actually given birth?



 There are actually men on the forum. Of course the far majority are women, some older, some young, some mothers, some not. I know the title is not the best, in fact my husband and I have actually discussed the fact that it sucks because automatically people think MWAC. But there are truly some amazingly talented people on the forum. And pro is something that is considered very hard to be accepted in. So naturally, it has been a goal of mine since I joined two years ago . Hopefully I get in but after John's critique I have been second guessing my set.... So I need to clear my head and look at it again later.


----------



## paigew

Gavjenks said:


> Agreed with some other posters that this is way too huge. Kind of like a resume that lists what you had for lunch on September 5th, 1987, and volunteering at a retirement home for a weekend 7 years ago, etc.
> 
> A portfolio you construct for a specific purpose, and pick out maybe a dozen photos at most that consistently and maximally speak to that purpose. Models often even only do 4 photos on a single sheet of paper.



I don't see why you would even put this. It is required for me to have 150. No more, no less. I would have much preferred a smaller number  I think the point is to show that you know what you are doing. Not that you just have 15-20 good photos.


----------



## Designer

What is the organization that is asking you to provide this large portfolio?


----------



## paigew

If you would like to see my professional portfolio please view it on my website where the portfolios are broken down in to much smaller portfolios. This portfolio was created for a specific purpose, to fit within specific guidelines. This is my personal work portfolio. Which is completely different from my professional work one. (although similar in style  )


----------



## ronlane

paigew said:


> If you would like to see my professional portfolio please view it on my website where the portfolios are broken down in to much smaller portfolios. This portfolio was created for a specific purpose, to fit within specific guidelines. This is my personal work portfolio. Which is completely different from my professional work one. (although similar in style  )



I didn't see your selfie's portfolio on there. Come on Paige quit holding out on us


----------



## Derrel

Dog in the water and dog in the rain are two photos that could be culled. The second one, the dog in the rain, in not a really good picture. It should be eliminated I think.


----------



## bribrius

does it pay a lot of money or something? is it a job offer?
I like your photos, I looked briefly. Most I couldn't legit comment im not knowledgeable enough.


----------



## Designer

She needs 150 photos, so dropping some would mean that she will have to go out and shoot some more.  But there might be a time crunch on getting it done.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Just went trough it.  Those are excellent.   The ones I am not a fan of are the wedding ones where you used flash indoor.  I think the ambient exposure was too low.


----------



## paigew

bribrius said:


> does it pay a lot of money or something? is it a job offer?
> I like your photos, I looked briefly. Most I couldn't legit comment im not knowledgeable enough.



Thank you  No it isn't a job offer. It is just a personal goal.



Designer said:


> She needs 150 photos, so dropping some would mean that she will have to go out and shoot some more.  But there might be a time crunch on getting it done.


Yes I need the 150, but there is no time crunch. If any stick out that I should pull please say so! I can shoot more, or possibly find something else.



Robin Usagani said:


> Just went through it.  Those are excellent.   The ones I am not a fan of are the wedding ones where you used flash indoor.  I think the ambient exposure was too low.



Thank you Robin! I really appreciate you taking a look  I will revisit those.


----------



## gsgary

paigew said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with some other posters that this is way too huge. Kind of like a resume that lists what you had for lunch on September 5th, 1987, and volunteering at a retirement home for a weekend 7 years ago, etc.
> 
> A portfolio you construct for a specific purpose, and pick out maybe a dozen photos at most that consistently and maximally speak to that purpose. Models often even only do 4 photos on a single sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you would even put this. It is required for me to have 150. No more, no less. I would have much preferred a smaller number  I think the point is to show that you know what you are doing. Not that you just have 15-20 good photos.
Click to expand...


Don't waste your time and money


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with some other posters that this is way too huge. Kind of like a resume that lists what you had for lunch on September 5th, 1987, and volunteering at a retirement home for a weekend 7 years ago, etc.
> 
> A portfolio you construct for a specific purpose, and pick out maybe a dozen photos at most that consistently and maximally speak to that purpose. Models often even only do 4 photos on a single sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you would even put this. It is required for me to have 150. No more, no less. I would have much preferred a smaller number  I think the point is to show that you know what you are doing. Not that you just have 15-20 good photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time and money
Click to expand...


Really? 
I would say the same thing about your film photography, and yet, I bet you will continue to do it.
This is a goal she has set for herself.  I see no reason not to support her in this endeavor. 
The group has set the terms, not paigew,  so complaining about the number of pics needed is silly.
I say she should go for it, and keep tweaking her portfolio until she gets in. (if not on the first try)
Sometimes I really don't understand the lack of support for fellow members here.


----------



## paigew

Thanks pixmedic   I applied this morning! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Let us know how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## KelSS90

Just wanted to say good luck!! I follow Clickin' Moms of Facebook and truly enjoy their posts and articles. I'm sure they will love your work!


----------



## paigew

Sadrah said:


> serious exposure issues.


what do you mean by this? The album is gone...you can't even see what I submitted. There are no exposure issues. Each exposure is perfect imo . I know how to achieve correct exposure.


----------



## BrickHouse

Sadrah said:


> serious exposure issues.



Pfffft. Seriously?


----------



## NjStacker22

paigew said:


> Sadrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> serious exposure issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by this? The album is gone...you can't even see what I submitted. There are no exposure issues. Each exposure is perfect imo . I know how to achieve correct exposure.
Click to expand...


Why is the album gone  I wanted to see...


----------



## paigew

NjStacker22 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> serious exposure issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by this? The album is gone...you can't even see what I submitted. There are no exposure issues. Each exposure is perfect imo . I know how to achieve correct exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is the album gone  I wanted to see...
Click to expand...

I updated it. Here you go! https://www.flickr.com/gp/paige_austin/7mW786/


----------



## ronlane

Yeah Paige I :roll: TOTALLY :crazy: see the exposure issue. Oh wait yesterday was April Fool's Day. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Vince.1551

Just go ahead to submit. We don't even know who are actually judging the set. Are they experience photographers with a string of distinctions behind their names or just some active 'forumners'. If you get through, congrats. If not, they'll probably tell you what else they want to see. Good luck


----------



## paigew

Thanks! I got in! &#128512;&#128512;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551

Congrats


----------



## kathyt

CMPro is a VERY hard title to achieve. The talent on CM's is unreal.  Congratulations Paige I am so happy for you.


----------



## ronlane

Congrats Paige.


----------



## paigew

kathyt said:


> CMPro is a VERY hard title to achieve. The talent on CM's is unreal.  Congratulations Paige I am so happy for you.


Thank you Kathy :hugs:!!  I still am in shock that I got in!! And If I can say it without sounding full of myself...I'm damn proud of how far I have come in 2.5 yrs


----------



## pixmedic

kathyt said:


> CMPro is a VERY hard title to achieve. The talent on CM's is unreal.  Congratulations Paige I am so happy for you.



Eh...maybe.
If the images they have posted on their main page (about 50 ish pictures) is a general indication of the photography level of the members....

I'm going to say that Paigew is better than >70% (give or take) of the photographers on that site.

Either way,  congratulations Paige!


----------



## TamiAz

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you would even put this. It is required for me to have 150. No more, no less. I would have much preferred a smaller number  I think the point is to show that you know what you are doing. Not that you just have 15-20 good photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time and money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> I would say the same thing about your film photography, and yet, I bet you will continue to do it.
> This is a goal she has set for herself.  I see no reason not to support her in this endeavor.
> The group has set the terms, not paigew,  so complaining about the number of pics needed is silly.
> I say she should go for it, and keep tweaking her portfolio until she gets in. (if not on the first try)
> Sometimes I really don't understand the lack of support for fellow members here.
Click to expand...


Ignore him.. He just likes to stir the sh*t.


----------



## kathyt

pixmedic said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> CMPro is a VERY hard title to achieve. The talent on CM's is unreal.  Congratulations Paige I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...maybe.
> If the images they have posted on their main page (about 50 ish pictures) is a general indication of the photography level of the members....
> 
> I'm going to say that Paigew is better than >70% (give or take) of the photographers on that site.
> 
> Either way,  congratulations Paige!
Click to expand...

You have no idea Pixmedic. End of story. Clickin' Moms has ventured out to not only a magazine, but now have revenues into the millions. Their members are featured all over the place. Some of the top female grossing photographers derived from CM. You would be shocked to know all the facts. Do a little research before you start dishing out the trash.


----------



## pixmedic

kathyt said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> CMPro is a VERY hard title to achieve. The talent on CM's is unreal.  Congratulations Paige I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...maybe.
> If the images they have posted on their main page (about 50 ish pictures) is a general indication of the photography level of the members....
> 
> I'm going to say that Paigew is better than >70% (give or take) of the photographers on that site.
> 
> Either way,  congratulations Paige!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea Pixmedic. End of story. Clickin' Moms has ventured out to not only a magazine, but now have revenues into the millions. Their members are featured all over the place. Some of the top female grossing photographers derived from CM. You would be shocked to know all the facts. Do a little research before you start dishing out the trash.
Click to expand...


no idea huh? 
I did do a little research. I looked at their webpage. 
I _*did*_ qualify my statement with "if the images posted on their main page..."
and I stand by that statement. did you look through them? good? yea. sure.  outstanding? eh...not so much. 
is it_* my*_ fault they filled their front page with mediocre pictures of flowers, lensbaby shots, and kids in swings with motion blurred feet? 
maybe they should have showcased their top grossing pictures there instead of backyard flower pics. 

and speaking of their webpage...i also noticed that EVERY LINK takes you to a page where they want to sell you something. 
$100+ an hour to have a photographer critique your photos. $100. an _*hour*_.  
so yea. they make millions selling LR actions, ebooks, seminars, and really expensive critique. 
I _*never*_ said they were not a successful company. 
but before _*you*_ go touting their work as "unreal" maybe you should actually go take a look at what they are showcasing to the general public. 
because honestly, nothing I was able to find on their page struck me as unbelievably wonderful. 

and really....please explain to me how i was dishing out the "trash"? 
because I thought that Paige's work was as good or  better than what I saw on their webpage?
what are you trying to say about Paigew's work? because _*I *_was trying to say it was very good.

McDonalds has revenue in the _*billions*_, but they arent exactly turning out filet mignon.


----------



## tirediron

Congratulations Paige; it's always good to realize a goal.  I have to admit that this isn't a 'site I visit often, but I will say that the images I saw when I went through the page a few minutes ago were a LOT better than those that I've seen on previous visits.  There were indeed some stand-out images; a lot of mediocre work, but there was definitely some talent there as well.  All of that aside though, and being completely serious, the name really needs to be addressed; "Clickin' Moms" sounds more like a group of mothers who get together for morning coffee and to take pictures in the local park with their cell-phone cameras and P&S; NOT any sort of professional organization.  I have to agree with Jason though, the focus of the 'site really seems to be to sell, sell, sell.


----------



## paigew

Pixmedic, thanks for your compliments. I don't think I can accept that I am better than 70% of the cmpro members but really, thank you for the compliment :hugs:

Yes if you go to the site it is about sales/selling things. But the main part is the (paid/private) forum. There are hundreds of free tutorials, plus very active pro members. You can have c&c done free any time, by really awesome professionals. Members there are so willing and happy to give/share their knowledge. There is an entire Pay it forward section with nothing but people giving away things,classes,mentoring etc. 

The paid portfolio review is for serious professionals/hobbyists who want advice/mentoring via a photographer they look up to and respect. They also offer really affordable online classes in a forum based environment. Which I can vouch for, are awesome. Point is, there are so many talented women there, and I am honored they think I am good enough to join them 

Thanks for the congratulations :cheers:


----------

